# How many quarts A/T 97 Nissan PU?



## cacostar (Dec 5, 2005)

So I drained the Fluid the other day and measured the amount and it was just under 2 Quarts. Is that right? seems a little low to me. I let it drain for 20 minutes. I can't seem to fine how many quarts you need if you change the filter. Hope you guys can shed some light on this.

Thanks

97 PU


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

cacostar said:


> So I drained the Fluid the other day and measured the amount and it was just under 2 Quarts. Is that right? seems a little low to me. I let it drain for 20 minutes. I can't seem to fine how many quarts you need if you change the filter. Hope you guys can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 97 PU


"Automatic Transmission, RL4R01A Initial Fill..........Not Specified
Automatic Transmission, Total Fill
4 speed RL4R01A..........8.3 quarts"

Some transmissions may require changing fluid out several times to get all the old stuff out since most of the transmission and torque converter traps old fluid. That may or may not be practical in all cases.

In a typical transmission fluid and filter service, I start off adding about 3 to 3 1/2 quarts... start the engine, hold the brake, and drop the shifter into all the gears for a few seconds... put it back into park and check the level from that point to top off.
Be careful not to overfill. The cold fluid will expand quite a bit.
Finish topping it up only when it's fully warmed up.

-Roger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's usually around 4-1/2 quarts. There is no filter; it's just a screen that is usually not serviced. Avoid using Dexron III. Use either Nissan Type "D" ATF or an ATF that is recommended for use in Dexron II applications. Valvoline Maxlife ATF is a good choice on the aftermarket.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> It's usually around 4-1/2 quarts. There is no filter; it's just a screen that is usually not serviced. Avoid using Dexron III. Use either Nissan Type "D" ATF or an ATF that is recommended for use in Dexron II applications. Valvoline Maxlife ATF is a good choice on the aftermarket.


+1

The Beck/Arnley kit, as well as others, include a new strainer/filter with o-ring and pan gasket.










-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When I took the auto trans course at Nissan's Regional Training center in NJ years ago, the instructor said that Nissan's thinking is that if there's enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen, then there is something failing and the trans needs an overhaul, not a service. There really is no reason to replace the screen or do anything other than just replace the fluid and drain plug gasket as far as servicing the trans.


----------

